# Hydroxycut not working so well?



## number5 (Feb 20, 2014)

Ok people, I got some hydroxycut hardcore to try to trim off some fat and have been taking it for about a week.   It gives me a little energy boost but other than that I can't tell if its doing anything.   I know I probably haven't taken it long enough to do much.  I just wonder if many serious builders use stuff like this.  I don't get a lot of exposure to other lifters since I usually workout at home.  Should I stick with it or just go natural?  And if there is better stuff out there what is it? Thanks


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 20, 2014)

Hydroxycut? That shits still around? You're giving me flashbacks to 2002.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 20, 2014)

number5 said:


> Ok people, I got some hydroxycut hardcore to try to trim off some fat and have been taking it for about a week.   It gives me a little energy boost but other than that I can't tell if its doing anything.   I know I probably haven't taken it long enough to do much.  I just wonder if many serious builders use stuff like this.  I don't get a lot of exposure to other lifters since I usually workout at home.  Should I stick with it or just go natural?  And if there is better stuff out there what is it? Thanks



Nearly all that stuff is snake oil. I would never spend my money on those


----------



## number5 (Feb 20, 2014)

Ok ok.  Thats about the response I was expecting.  I was looking for a shortcut cause I was kinda feeling like a turd.  I've been working harder and harder to lose it.  Man, I have to watch what I eat sooo close now.  At about 29 years I just started packing on weight.  Even if I push super hard,  I still have to be careful.  I guess there's just no other way.  I was just curious.


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 20, 2014)

crap....it's all crap!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 20, 2014)

number5 said:


> Ok people, I got some hydroxycut hardcore to try to trim off some fat and have been taking it for about a week.   It gives me a little energy boost but other than that I can't tell if its doing anything.   I know I probably haven't taken it long enough to do much.  I just wonder if many serious builders use stuff like this.  I don't get a lot of exposure to other lifters since I usually workout at home.  Should I stick with it or just go natural?  And if there is better stuff out there what is it? Thanks



You're still natural with hydroxycut... Its basically caffeine and a bunch of crap.  Don't waste your money. Coffee is much cheaper. Or even caffeine tabs.



DieYoungStrong said:


> Hydroxycut? That shits still around? You're giving me flashbacks to 2002.



Not the same stuff. No ephedrine anymore


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 20, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> You're still natural with hydroxycut... Its basically caffeine and a bunch of crap.  Don't waste your money. Coffee is much cheaper. Or even caffeine tabs.
> 
> 
> 
> Not the same stuff. No ephedrine anymore



I stopped taking all that crap when they took the Ephedrine out of it....Man do I miss the old Original green Speed Stacks.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 20, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I stopped taking all that crap when they took the Ephedrine out of it....Man do I miss the old Original green Speed Stacks.



Green stinger I think it was called?


----------



## Yaya (Feb 20, 2014)

Xenadrine...and original hydroxycut..good shit..

Ripped fuel also


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 20, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Green stinger I think it was called?



I think it was just Speed Stack. Came in a green bottle. It was pre-mixed liquid.



Yaya said:


> Xenadrine...and original hydroxycut..good shit..
> 
> Ripped fuel also




Ultimate Orange? was great too. Xenadrine definitely gave me heart palpitations when I took it. Had an out of shape buddy in football get rushed to the hospital because he was out of shape and thought taking a handful of ripped fuels on a 100 degree day before practice would make up for his lack of conditioning. Dumb ass.


----------



## Yaya (Feb 20, 2014)

I remember taking xenadrine and stacker 2...was going to Bermuda and had 3 weeks a d wanted to shed some weight..I took both and lost about 14 pnds in 3 weeks....ZERO DIET


It's amazing...I would love to get my hands on  that shit


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 20, 2014)

I forgot about stacker 2's. The yellow jacket pills right?


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 20, 2014)

OP....this supp aint going to do anything.


----------



## AlphaD (Feb 20, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I forgot about stacker 2's. The yellow jacket pills right?



Oh man!!! that is something I didn't hear for awhile!  stacker's..............they keep you buzzing.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 20, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> Oh man!!! that is something I didn't hear for awhile!  stacker's..............they keep you buzzing.



I used to take them when I went out drinking.


----------



## Oenomaus (Feb 20, 2014)

Ronnie from Jersey shore takes Hydroxy cut. I look to him for all my supplemental advice.


----------



## Anabolic Reality (Feb 21, 2014)

Ergolean original from ergopharm was hands down the best appetite suppressant/stimulate I ever used that was OTC. There were a few times I though I was gonna have to check myself in to the hospital off of that shit lol.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 21, 2014)

all that shit is garbage


----------

